# KDE4:Blank screen at login



## gary4gar (Sep 22, 2008)

These days i get a blank screen at login and a while(1-2minutes) i am able to see desktop. sometimes i need to restart X server. Please
*Xorg.0.log*

```
X.Org X Server 1.4.2
Release Date: 11 June 2008
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.26-ARCH x86_64 
Current Operating System: Linux moody 2.6.26-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Sep 9 09:56:28 UTC 2008 x86_64
Build Date: 17 August 2008  10:36:51PM
 
	Before reporting problems, check *wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Module Loader present
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Sep 22 16:36:33 2008
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "Xorg Configured"
(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
(**) |   |-->Device "Videocard0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
(**) |-->Input Device "PS/2 Mouse"
(**) Option "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"
(**) Option "Xinerama" "0"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic".
	Entry deleted from font path.
	(Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic").
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/ttf/western" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/ttf/decoratives" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/truetype" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/truetype/openoffice" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-bitstream-vera" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/latex-ttf-fonts" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/defoma/CID" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/defoma/TrueType" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(==) Including the default font path /usr/share/fonts/misc,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/TTF,/usr/share/fonts/Type1.
(**) FontPath set to:
	/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/misc,
	/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/75dpi,
	/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/100dpi,
	/usr/share/fonts/misc,
	/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/TTF,
	/usr/share/fonts/Type1
(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"
(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled
(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)
(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel
(II) Loader magic: 0x7c06c0
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3
	X.Org Video Driver: 2.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 2.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 0.3
	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5
(II) Loader running on linux
(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so
(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0
(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)
(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,0204 card 1106,0204 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 1106,1204 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 1106,2204 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 1106,3204 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 1106,4204 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:00:7: chip 1106,7204 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b188 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01
(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 134d,2189 card 134d,1002 rev 04 class 07,03,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:0f:0: chip 1106,3149 card 1462,7142 rev 80 class 01,04,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:0f:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1462,7142 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 1106,3038 card 1462,7142 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:10:1: chip 1106,3038 card 1462,7142 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:10:2: chip 1106,3038 card 1462,7142 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:10:3: chip 1106,3038 card 1462,7142 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:10:4: chip 1106,3104 card 1462,7142 rev 86 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3227 card 1106,3227 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:11:5: chip 1106,3059 card 1462,0430 rev 60 class 04,01,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:12:0: chip 1106,3065 card 1462,7142 rev 78 class 02,00,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,00f3 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 03,00,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: End of PCI scan
(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:
(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)
(II) Bus 0 I/O range:
	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]
(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:
	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]
(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:
	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]
(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:
(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)
(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:
	[0] -1	0	0xf8000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x3000000) MX[B]
(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:
	[0] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]
(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:
(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)
(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6200] rev 162, Mem @ 0xf8000000/24, 0xe0000000/28, 0xf9000000/24
(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are
	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]
(II) OS-reported resource ranges:
	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xf0000000 from 0xf0000000 to 0xefffffff
(II) Active PCI resource ranges:
	[0] -1	0	0xfb002000 - 0xfb0020ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0xfb001000 - 0xfb0010ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0xfb000000 - 0xfb000fff (0x1000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O
	[4] -1	0	0xf9000000 - 0xf9ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)
	[5] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)
	[6] -1	0	0xf8000000 - 0xf8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)
	[7] -1	0	0x0000ed00 - 0x0000edff (0x100) IX[B]
	[8] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]
	[9] -1	0	0x0000eb00 - 0x0000eb1f (0x20) IX[B]
	[10] -1	0	0x0000ea00 - 0x0000ea1f (0x20) IX[B]
	[11] -1	0	0x0000e900 - 0x0000e91f (0x20) IX[B]
	[12] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]
	[13] -1	0	0x0000e700 - 0x0000e70f (0x10) IX[B]
	[14] -1	0	0x0000e600 - 0x0000e6ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[15] -1	0	0x0000e500 - 0x0000e50f (0x10) IX[B]
	[16] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]
	[17] -1	0	0x0000e300 - 0x0000e307 (0x8) IX[B]
	[18] -1	0	0x0000e200 - 0x0000e203 (0x4) IX[B]
	[19] -1	0	0x0000e100 - 0x0000e107 (0x8) IX[B]
	[20] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]
(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:
	[0] -1	0	0xfb002000 - 0xfb0020ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0xfb001000 - 0xfb0010ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0xfb000000 - 0xfb000fff (0x1000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O
	[4] -1	0	0xf9000000 - 0xf9ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)
	[5] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)
	[6] -1	0	0xf8000000 - 0xf8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)
	[7] -1	0	0x0000ed00 - 0x0000edff (0x100) IX[B]
	[8] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]
	[9] -1	0	0x0000eb00 - 0x0000eb1f (0x20) IX[B]
	[10] -1	0	0x0000ea00 - 0x0000ea1f (0x20) IX[B]
	[11] -1	0	0x0000e900 - 0x0000e91f (0x20) IX[B]
	[12] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]
	[13] -1	0	0x0000e700 - 0x0000e70f (0x10) IX[B]
	[14] -1	0	0x0000e600 - 0x0000e6ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[15] -1	0	0x0000e500 - 0x0000e50f (0x10) IX[B]
	[16] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]
	[17] -1	0	0x0000e300 - 0x0000e307 (0x8) IX[B]
	[18] -1	0	0x0000e200 - 0x0000e203 (0x4) IX[B]
	[19] -1	0	0x0000e100 - 0x0000e107 (0x8) IX[B]
	[20] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]
(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:
	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
(II) All system resource ranges:
	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0xfb002000 - 0xfb0020ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0xfb001000 - 0xfb0010ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[6] -1	0	0xfb000000 - 0xfb000fff (0x1000) MX[B]
	[7] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O
	[8] -1	0	0xf9000000 - 0xf9ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)
	[9] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)
	[10] -1	0	0xf8000000 - 0xf8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)
	[11] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[12] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[13] -1	0	0x0000ed00 - 0x0000edff (0x100) IX[B]
	[14] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]
	[15] -1	0	0x0000eb00 - 0x0000eb1f (0x20) IX[B]
	[16] -1	0	0x0000ea00 - 0x0000ea1f (0x20) IX[B]
	[17] -1	0	0x0000e900 - 0x0000e91f (0x20) IX[B]
	[18] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]
	[19] -1	0	0x0000e700 - 0x0000e70f (0x10) IX[B]
	[20] -1	0	0x0000e600 - 0x0000e6ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[21] -1	0	0x0000e500 - 0x0000e50f (0x10) IX[B]
	[22] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]
	[23] -1	0	0x0000e300 - 0x0000e307 (0x8) IX[B]
	[24] -1	0	0x0000e200 - 0x0000e203 (0x4) IX[B]
	[25] -1	0	0x0000e100 - 0x0000e107 (0x8) IX[B]
	[26] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]
(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "freetype" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) Loading extension SHAPE
(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD
(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Loading extension SYNC
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XC-MISC
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP
(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  173.14.12  Thu Jul 17 18:36:30 PDT 2008
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "type1"
(WW) Warning, couldn't open module type1
(II) UnloadModule: "type1"
(EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)
(II) LoadModule: "freetype"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so
(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"
	compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 2.1.0
	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer
	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5
(II) Loading font FreeType
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so
(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
(II) LoadModule: "kbd"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so
(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.3.1
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.0
(II) LoadModule: "mouse"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so
(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.3.0
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.0
(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  173.14.12  Thu Jul 17 18:18:16 PDT 2008
(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0
(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device
(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3
(II) Loading sub module "wfb"
(II) LoadModule: "wfb"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libwfb.so
(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:
	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0xfb002000 - 0xfb0020ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0xfb001000 - 0xfb0010ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[6] -1	0	0xfb000000 - 0xfb000fff (0x1000) MX[B]
	[7] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O
	[8] -1	0	0xf9000000 - 0xf9ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)
	[9] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)
	[10] -1	0	0xf8000000 - 0xf8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)
	[11] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[12] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[13] -1	0	0x0000ed00 - 0x0000edff (0x100) IX[B]
	[14] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]
	[15] -1	0	0x0000eb00 - 0x0000eb1f (0x20) IX[B]
	[16] -1	0	0x0000ea00 - 0x0000ea1f (0x20) IX[B]
	[17] -1	0	0x0000e900 - 0x0000e91f (0x20) IX[B]
	[18] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]
	[19] -1	0	0x0000e700 - 0x0000e70f (0x10) IX[B]
	[20] -1	0	0x0000e600 - 0x0000e6ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[21] -1	0	0x0000e500 - 0x0000e50f (0x10) IX[B]
	[22] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]
	[23] -1	0	0x0000e300 - 0x0000e307 (0x8) IX[B]
	[24] -1	0	0x0000e200 - 0x0000e203 (0x4) IX[B]
	[25] -1	0	0x0000e100 - 0x0000e107 (0x8) IX[B]
	[26] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]
(II) resource ranges after probing:
	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0xfb002000 - 0xfb0020ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0xfb001000 - 0xfb0010ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[6] -1	0	0xfb000000 - 0xfb000fff (0x1000) MX[B]
	[7] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O
	[8] -1	0	0xf9000000 - 0xf9ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)
	[9] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)
	[10] -1	0	0xf8000000 - 0xf8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)
	[11] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]
	[12] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]
	[13] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]
	[14] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[15] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[16] -1	0	0x0000ed00 - 0x0000edff (0x100) IX[B]
	[17] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]
	[18] -1	0	0x0000eb00 - 0x0000eb1f (0x20) IX[B]
	[19] -1	0	0x0000ea00 - 0x0000ea1f (0x20) IX[B]
	[20] -1	0	0x0000e900 - 0x0000e91f (0x20) IX[B]
	[21] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]
	[22] -1	0	0x0000e700 - 0x0000e70f (0x10) IX[B]
	[23] -1	0	0x0000e600 - 0x0000e6ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[24] -1	0	0x0000e500 - 0x0000e50f (0x10) IX[B]
	[25] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]
	[26] -1	0	0x0000e300 - 0x0000e307 (0x8) IX[B]
	[27] -1	0	0x0000e200 - 0x0000e203 (0x4) IX[B]
	[28] -1	0	0x0000e100 - 0x0000e107 (0x8) IX[B]
	[29] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[30] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]
	[31] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]
(II) Setting vga for screen 0.
(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888
(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo"
(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinView" "0"
(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "MetaModes" "1024x768 +0+0; 800x600 +0+0; 640x480 +0+0; 1024x768_85 +0+0"
(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"
(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration
(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is
(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.
(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 6200 (NV43) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)
(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 131072 kBytes
(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.43.02.80.00
(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 8X
(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU
(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 6200 at PCI:1:0:0:
(--) NVIDIA(0):     Samsung SyncMaster (CRT-0)
(--) NVIDIA(0): Samsung SyncMaster (CRT-0): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0
(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:
(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768+0+0"
(II) NVIDIA(0):     "800x600+0+0"
(II) NVIDIA(0):     "640x480+0+0"
(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768_85+0+0"
(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1024 x 768
(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (83, 84); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config
(--) NVIDIA(0):     option
(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.
(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.
(II) resource ranges after preInit:
	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0xfb002000 - 0xfb0020ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0xfb001000 - 0xfb0010ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[6] -1	0	0xfb000000 - 0xfb000fff (0x1000) MX[B]
	[7] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O
	[8] -1	0	0xf9000000 - 0xf9ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)
	[9] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)
	[10] -1	0	0xf8000000 - 0xf8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)
	[11] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]
	[12] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]
	[13] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]
	[14] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[15] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[16] -1	0	0x0000ed00 - 0x0000edff (0x100) IX[B]
	[17] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]
	[18] -1	0	0x0000eb00 - 0x0000eb1f (0x20) IX[B]
	[19] -1	0	0x0000ea00 - 0x0000ea1f (0x20) IX[B]
	[20] -1	0	0x0000e900 - 0x0000e91f (0x20) IX[B]
	[21] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]
	[22] -1	0	0x0000e700 - 0x0000e70f (0x10) IX[B]
	[23] -1	0	0x0000e600 - 0x0000e6ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[24] -1	0	0x0000e500 - 0x0000e50f (0x10) IX[B]
	[25] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]
	[26] -1	0	0x0000e300 - 0x0000e307 (0x8) IX[B]
	[27] -1	0	0x0000e200 - 0x0000e203 (0x4) IX[B]
	[28] -1	0	0x0000e100 - 0x0000e107 (0x8) IX[B]
	[29] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[30] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]
	[31] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]
(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized AGP GART.
(II) NVIDIA(0): Unable to connect to the ACPI daemon; the ACPI daemon may not
(II) NVIDIA(0):     be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration option
(II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be set correctly.  When the ACPI daemon is
(II) NVIDIA(0):     available, the NVIDIA X driver can use it to receive ACPI
(II) NVIDIA(0):     events.  For details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and
(II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X
(II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.
(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1024x768+0+0"
(II) Loading extension NV-GLX
(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized
(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture
(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled
(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled
(**) Option "dpms" "true"
(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled
(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL
(==) RandR enabled
(II) Setting vga for screen 0.
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP
(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE
(II) Initializing extension GLX
(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"
(**) Keyboard0: always reports core events
(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard
(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"
(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"
(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"
(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"
(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"
(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "us"
(WW) Option "XkbVariant" requires an string value
(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"
(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled
(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"
(**) PS/2 Mouse: Device: "/dev/psaux"
(**) PS/2 Mouse: Protocol: "auto"
(**) Option "SendCoreEvents" "true"
(**) Option "CorePointer"
(**) PS/2 Mouse: always reports core events
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"
(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons" "true"
(**) Option "Emulate3Timeout" "70"
(**) PS/2 Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 70
(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
(**) PS/2 Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) PS/2 Mouse: Buttons: 9
(**) PS/2 Mouse: Sensitivity: 1
(II) evaluating device (PS/2 Mouse)
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "PS/2 Mouse" (type: MOUSE)
(II) evaluating device (Keyboard0)
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)
(--) PS/2 Mouse: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"
(II) PS/2 Mouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded
Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/Type1, removing from list!
(EE) Error compiling keymap (server-0)
(EE) XKB: Couldn't compile keymap
(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)
(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel
(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1024x768+0+0"
(II) NVIDIA(0): Unable to connect to the ACPI daemon; the ACPI daemon may not
(II) NVIDIA(0):     be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration option
(II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be set correctly.  When the ACPI daemon is
(II) NVIDIA(0):     available, the NVIDIA X driver can use it to receive ACPI
(II) NVIDIA(0):     events.  For details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and
(II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X
(II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.
(II) PS/2 Mouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded
(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)
(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel
(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1024x768+0+0"
(II) NVIDIA(0): Unable to connect to the ACPI daemon; the ACPI daemon may not
(II) NVIDIA(0):     be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration option
(II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be set correctly.  When the ACPI daemon is
(II) NVIDIA(0):     available, the NVIDIA X driver can use it to receive ACPI
(II) NVIDIA(0):     events.  For details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and
(II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X
(II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.
(II) PS/2 Mouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded
(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized AGP GART.
```

*messages.log*

```
Sep 22 00:02:06 moody ntfs-3g[2064]: Skipping unrepresentable filename (inode 15217): Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character
Sep 22 00:02:07 moody ntfs-3g[2064]: Skipping unrepresentable filename (inode 15191): Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character
Sep 22 00:02:12 moody ntfs-3g[2064]: Skipping unrepresentable filename (inode 19821): Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character
Sep 22 00:02:13 moody ntfs-3g[2064]: Skipping unrepresentable filename (inode 35180): Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character
Sep 22 00:02:24 moody ntfs-3g[2064]: Skipping unrepresentable filename (inode 33159): Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character
Sep 22 00:04:53 moody dhcpcd[3435]: eth0: leased 192.168.1.2 for 3600 seconds
Sep 22 00:04:53 moody dhcpcd[3435]: eth0: no renewal time supplied, assuming 1800 seconds
Sep 22 00:04:53 moody dhcpcd[3435]: eth0: no rebind time supplied, assuming 3150 seconds
Sep 22 00:04:53 moody dhcpcd[3435]: eth0: removing route to 169.254.0.0/16 metric 0
Sep 22 00:04:53 moody dhcpcd[3435]: eth0: adding IP address 192.168.1.2/24
Sep 22 00:04:53 moody dhcpcd[3435]: eth0: adding default route via 192.168.1.1 metric 0
Sep 22 00:04:53 moody dhcpcd[3435]: eth0: adding route to 169.254.0.0/16 metric 0
Sep 22 00:34:53 moody dhcpcd[3435]: eth0: renewing lease of 192.168.1.2
Sep 22 00:57:23 moody dhcpcd[3435]: eth0: leased 192.168.1.2 for 3600 seconds
Sep 22 00:57:23 moody dhcpcd[3435]: eth0: no renewal time supplied, assuming 1800 seconds
Sep 22 00:57:23 moody dhcpcd[3435]: eth0: no rebind time supplied, assuming 3150 seconds
Sep 22 00:57:23 moody dhcpcd[3435]: eth0: removing route to 169.254.0.0/16 metric 0
Sep 22 00:57:23 moody dhcpcd[3435]: eth0: adding IP address 192.168.1.2/24
Sep 22 00:57:23 moody dhcpcd[3435]: eth0: adding default route via 192.168.1.1 metric 0
Sep 22 00:57:23 moody dhcpcd[3435]: eth0: adding route to 169.254.0.0/16 metric 0
Sep 22 00:59:05 moody agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.
Sep 22 00:59:05 moody agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode
Sep 22 00:59:05 moody agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode
Sep 22 00:59:15 moody shutdown[6140]: shutting down for system reboot
Sep 22 00:59:15 moody init: Switching to runlevel: 6
Sep 22 00:59:15 moody dhcpcd[3435]: eth0: received SIGTERM, stopping
Sep 22 00:59:15 moody dhcpcd[3435]: eth0: removing default route via 192.168.1.1 metric 0
Sep 22 00:59:15 moody dhcpcd[3435]: eth0: removing route to 169.254.0.0/16 metric 0
Sep 22 00:59:15 moody dhcpcd[3435]: eth0: removing IP address 192.168.1.2/24
Sep 22 00:59:15 moody dhcpcd[3435]: eth0: exiting
Sep 22 00:59:15 moody pppd[5140]: Modem hangup
Sep 22 00:59:15 moody pppd[5140]: Connect time 152.0 minutes.
Sep 22 00:59:15 moody pppd[5140]: Sent 4333904 bytes, received 36811534 bytes.
Sep 22 00:59:15 moody pppd[5140]: Connection terminated.
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody Linux version 2.6.26-ARCH (root@T-POWA-LX) (gcc version 4.3.2 (GCC) ) #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Sep 9 09:56:28 UTC 2008
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody Command line: root=/dev/disk/by-uuid/ee4f81b6-1e0f-4ab9-a1e2-d6109732dbc5 ro
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f400 (usable)
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody BIOS-e820: 000000000009f400 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fff0000 (usable)
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 000000003fff3000 (ACPI NVS)
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody BIOS-e820: 000000003fff3000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI data)
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody max_pfn_mapped = 1048576
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody init_memory_mapping
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody DMI 2.3 present.
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody ACPI: RSDP 000F6B80, 0014 (r0 VIAK8M)
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody ACPI: RSDT 3FFF3040, 002C (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody ACPI: FACP 3FFF30C0, 0074 (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody ACPI: DSDT 3FFF3180, 4D34 (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI     1000 MSFT  100000E)
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody ACPI: FACS 3FFF0000, 0040
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody ACPI: APIC 3FFF7F00, 005A (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody early res: 0 [0-fff] BIOS data page
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody early res: 1 [6000-7fff] TRAMPOLINE
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody early res: 2 [200000-6aba4b] TEXT DATA BSS
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody early res: 3 [37f0e000-37fef732] RAMDISK
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody early res: 4 [9f400-fffff] BIOS reserved
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody early res: 5 [8000-afff] PGTABLE
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody Zone PFN ranges:
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody DMA             0 ->     4096
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody DMA32        4096 ->  1048576
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody Normal    1048576 ->  1048576
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody Movable zone start PFN for each node
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody 0:        0 ->      159
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody 0:      256 ->   262128
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 0, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody Setting APIC routing to flat
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000f0000
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:bec00000)
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody SMP: Allowing 1 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody PERCPU: Allocating 36656 bytes of per cpu data
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 257148
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody Kernel command line: root=/dev/disk/by-uuid/ee4f81b6-1e0f-4ab9-a1e2-d6109732dbc5 ro
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody Initializing CPU#0
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody TSC calibrated against PM_TIMER
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody time.c: Detected 1999.770 MHz processor.
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody Console: colour VGA+ 80x25
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody console [tty0] enabled
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody Checking aperture...
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody Node 0: aperture @ f0000000 size 128 MB
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody Memory: 1025688k/1048512k available (2481k kernel code, 21744k reserved, 940k data, 284k init)
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody SLUB: Genslabs=12, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=1, Nodes=1
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4004.88 BogoMIPS (lpj=6671823)
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody Security Framework initialized
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody Capability LSM initialized
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody Mount-cache hash table entries: 256
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody SMP alternatives: switching to UP code
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody Freeing SMP alternatives: 18k freed
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody ACPI: Core revision 20080321
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody ACPI: Checking initramfs for custom DSDT
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ stepping 00
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody Using local APIC timer interrupts.
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody Detected 12.498 MHz APIC timer.
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody Brought up 1 CPUs
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody Total of 1 processors activated (4004.88 BogoMIPS).
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody net_namespace: 1208 bytes
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody Booting paravirtualized kernel on bare hardware
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody NET: Registered protocol family 16
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody TOM: 0000000040000000 aka 1024M
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody ACPI: bus type pci registered
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody ACPI Error (dsobject-0501): Package List length (6) larger than NumElements count (3), truncated
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody [20080321]
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody ACPI: Interpreter enabled
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 *10 11 12)
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 *11 12)
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 *12)
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] (IRQs *20)
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] (IRQs *21)
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] (IRQs *22)
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] (IRQs *23)
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody pnp: PnP ACPI init
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody ACPI: bus type pnp registered
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody NetLabel: Initializing
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody agpgart: Detected AGP bridge 0
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xf0000000
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody ACPI: RTC can wake from S4
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody system 00:00: iomem range 0xd0000-0xd3fff has been reserved
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody system 00:00: iomem range 0xdcc00-0xdffff has been reserved
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody system 00:00: iomem range 0xf0000-0xfbfff could not be reserved
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody system 00:00: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody system 00:00: iomem range 0x3fff0000-0x3fffffff could not be reserved
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody system 00:00: iomem range 0xffff0000-0xffffffff could not be reserved
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody system 00:00: iomem range 0x100000-0x3ffeffff could not be reserved
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody system 00:00: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody system 00:00: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody system 00:00: iomem range 0xfff80000-0xfffeffff has been reserved
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody system 00:02: ioport range 0x4000-0x407f has been reserved
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody system 00:02: ioport range 0x5000-0x500f has been reserved
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody system 00:03: ioport range 0xb78-0xb7b has been reserved
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody system 00:03: ioport range 0xf78-0xf7b has been reserved
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody system 00:03: ioport range 0xa78-0xa7b has been reserved
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody system 00:03: ioport range 0xe78-0xe7b has been reserved
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody system 00:03: ioport range 0xbbc-0xbbf has been reserved
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody system 00:03: ioport range 0xfbc-0xfbf has been reserved
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody system 00:03: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody system 00:03: ioport range 0x290-0x297 has been reserved
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody IO window: disabled.
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody MEM window: 0xf8000000-0xfaffffff
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody PREFETCH window: 0x00000000e0000000-0x00000000efffffff
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody NET: Registered protocol family 2
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody TCP reno registered
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody NET: Registered protocol family 1
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody Unpacking initramfs... done
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody Freeing initrd memory: 901k freed
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody msgmni has been set to 2006
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 254)
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody io scheduler noop registered
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody io scheduler anticipatory registered
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody io scheduler deadline registered
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody io scheduler cfq registered (default)
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody PCI: VIA PCI bridge detected.Disabling DAC.
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody Linux agpgart interface v0.103
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody 00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody 00:09: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody 0000:00:0a.0: ttyS2 at I/O 0xe008 (irq = 18) is a 16450
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody 0000:00:0a.0: ttyS3 at I/O 0xe010 (irq = 18) is a 8250
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody Couldn't register serial port 0000:00:0a.0: -28
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /class/input/input0
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody cpuidle: using governor ladder
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody cpuidle: using governor menu
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody TCP cubic registered
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody NET: Registered protocol family 17
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody registered taskstats version 1
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody Freeing unused kernel memory: 284k freed
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody VP_IDE: IDE controller (0x1106:0x0571 rev 0x06) at  PCI slot 0000:00:0f.1
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] enabled at IRQ 20
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.1[A] -> Link [ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody VP_IDE: VIA vt8237 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:0f.1
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody ide0: BM-DMA at 0xe700-0xe707
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody ide1: BM-DMA at 0xe708-0xe70f
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input1
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody hdc: BENQ DVD DD DW1650, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody hdc: UDMA/33 mode selected
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody SCSI subsystem initialized
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody No dock devices found.
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[B] -> Link [ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: routed to hard irq line 11
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody scsi0 : sata_via
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody scsi1 : sata_via
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe100 ctl 0xe200 bmdma 0xe500 irq 20
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe300 ctl 0xe400 bmdma 0xe508 irq 20
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody ata1.00: ATA-7: ST380815AS, 4.AAB, max UDMA/133
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody ata1.00: 156301488 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody ata2: SATA link down 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody isa bounce pool size: 16 pages
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST380815AS       4.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody usbcore: registered new interface driver hub
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody usbcore: registered new device driver usb
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody sda:<6>hdc: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] enabled at IRQ 21
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 21, io base 0x0000e800
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[A] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 21, io base 0x0000e900
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[B] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 21, io base 0x0000ea00
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.3[B] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: UHCI Host Controller
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 21, io base 0x0000eb00
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.4[C] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: EHCI Host Controller
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: irq 21, io mem 0xfb001000
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody hub 5-0:1.0: 8 ports detected
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody input: USB Mouse as /class/input/input2
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:10.1-1
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody rtc_cmos 00:05: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody rtc0: alarms up to one year, y3k
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.4.3 2007-03-06 Written by Donald Becker
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody via-rhine: Broken BIOS detected, avoid_D3 enabled.
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] enabled at IRQ 23
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> Link [ALKD] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody eth0: VIA Rhine II at 0x1ed00, 00:11:09:06:18:c6, IRQ 23.
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x7869 advertising 05e1 Link 41e1.
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] enabled at IRQ 22
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> Link [ALKC] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody ACPI: ACPI0007:00 is registered as cooling_device0
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ processors (1 cpu cores) (version 2.20.00)
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0x2
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x6
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input3
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input4
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input5
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody PPP generic driver version 2.4.2
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody lp: driver loaded but no devices found
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody ppdev: user-space parallel port driver
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody parport_pc 00:0a: reported by Plug and Play ACPI
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP]
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  173.14.12  Thu Jul 17 18:10:24 PDT 2008
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody EXT3 FS on sda2, internal journal
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody fuse init (API version 7.9)
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody Adding 1574360k swap on /dev/sda4.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1574360k
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody dhcpcd[2818]: eth0: dhcpcd 3.2.1 starting
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody dhcpcd[2818]: eth0: hardware address = 00:11:09:06:18:c6
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody dhcpcd[2818]: eth0: broadcasting for a lease
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody dhcpcd[2818]: eth0: offered 192.168.1.2 from 192.168.1.1
Sep 22 11:34:17 moody dhcpcd[2818]: eth0: checking 192.168.1.2 is available on attached networks
Sep 22 11:34:18 moody dhcpcd[2818]: eth0: leased 192.168.1.2 for 3600 seconds
Sep 22 11:34:18 moody dhcpcd[2818]: eth0: no renewal time supplied, assuming 1800 seconds
Sep 22 11:34:18 moody dhcpcd[2818]: eth0: no rebind time supplied, assuming 3150 seconds
Sep 22 11:34:18 moody dhcpcd[2818]: eth0: adding IP address 192.168.1.2/24
Sep 22 11:34:18 moody dhcpcd[2818]: eth0: adding default route via 192.168.1.1 metric 0
Sep 22 11:34:18 moody dhcpcd[2818]: eth0: adding route to 169.254.0.0/16 metric 0
Sep 22 11:34:18 moody dhcpcd[2818]: eth0: exiting
Sep 22 11:34:14 moody ntfs-3g[2142]: Version 1.2812 integrated FUSE 27  <29>Sep 22 11:34:14 ntfs-3g[2142]: Mounted /dev/sda1 (Read-Write, label "", NTFS 3.1)
Sep 22 11:34:14 moody ntfs-3g[2146]: Version 1.2812 integrated FUSE 27
Sep 22 11:34:14 moody ntfs-3g[2146]: Mounted /dev/sda3 (Read-Write, label "", NTFS 3.1)
Sep 22 11:34:14 moody ntfs-3g[2146]: Cmdline options: rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,users,uuid=1000,gid=100,fmask=0113,0
Sep 22 11:34:14 moody ntfs-3g[2146]: Mount options: rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,users,uuid=1000,0,silent,allow_other,nonempty,default_permissions,relatime,fsname=/dev/sda3,blkdev,blksize=4096
Sep 22 11:34:16 moody init: Entering runlevel: 3
Sep 22 11:34:21 moody agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.
Sep 22 11:34:21 moody agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode
Sep 22 11:34:21 moody agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode
Sep 22 11:36:41 moody agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.
Sep 22 11:36:41 moody agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode
Sep 22 11:36:41 moody agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode
Sep 22 11:38:38 moody pppd[3897]: Plugin rp-pppoe.so loaded.
Sep 22 11:38:38 moody pppd[3897]: RP-PPPoE plugin version 3.3 compiled against pppd 2.4.4
Sep 22 11:38:38 moody pppd[3898]: pppd 2.4.4 started by root, uid 0
Sep 22 11:38:38 moody pppd[3898]: PPP session is 4233
Sep 22 11:38:38 moody NET: Registered protocol family 24
Sep 22 11:38:38 moody pppd[3898]: Using interface ppp0
Sep 22 11:38:38 moody pppd[3898]: Connect: ppp0 <--> eth0
Sep 22 11:38:41 moody pppd[3898]: CHAP authentication succeeded: Authentication success,Welcome!
Sep 22 11:38:41 moody pppd[3898]: CHAP authentication succeeded
Sep 22 11:38:41 moody pppd[3898]: peer from calling number 00:E0:FC:39:78:5A authorized
Sep 22 11:38:41 moody pppd[3898]: local  IP address 59.95.154.217
Sep 22 11:38:41 moody pppd[3898]: remote IP address 59.95.154.1
Sep 22 12:04:18 moody dhcpcd[3459]: eth0: renewing lease of 192.168.1.2
Sep 22 12:26:48 moody dhcpcd[3459]: eth0: leased 192.168.1.2 for 3600 seconds
Sep 22 12:26:48 moody dhcpcd[3459]: eth0: no renewal time supplied, assuming 1800 seconds
Sep 22 12:26:48 moody dhcpcd[3459]: eth0: no rebind time supplied, assuming 3150 seconds
Sep 22 12:26:48 moody dhcpcd[3459]: eth0: removing route to 169.254.0.0/16 metric 0
Sep 22 12:26:48 moody dhcpcd[3459]: eth0: adding IP address 192.168.1.2/24
Sep 22 12:26:48 moody dhcpcd[3459]: eth0: adding default route via 192.168.1.1 metric 0
Sep 22 12:26:48 moody dhcpcd[3459]: eth0: adding route to 169.254.0.0/16 metric 0
Sep 22 12:38:36 moody shutdown[4289]: shutting down for system halt
Sep 22 12:38:36 moody init: Switching to runlevel: 0
Sep 22 12:38:37 moody dhcpcd[3459]: eth0: received SIGTERM, stopping
Sep 22 12:38:37 moody dhcpcd[3459]: eth0: removing default route via 192.168.1.1 metric 0
Sep 22 12:38:37 moody dhcpcd[3459]: eth0: removing route to 169.254.0.0/16 metric 0
Sep 22 12:38:37 moody dhcpcd[3459]: eth0: removing IP address 192.168.1.2/24
Sep 22 12:38:37 moody dhcpcd[3459]: eth0: exiting
Sep 22 12:38:37 moody pppd[3898]: Modem hangup
Sep 22 12:38:37 moody pppd[3898]: Connect time 60.0 minutes.
Sep 22 12:38:37 moody pppd[3898]: Sent 1334227 bytes, received 8785801 bytes.
Sep 22 12:38:37 moody pppd[3898]: Connection terminated.
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody Linux version 2.6.26-ARCH (root@T-POWA-LX) (gcc version 4.3.2 (GCC) ) #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Sep 9 09:56:28 UTC 2008
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody Command line: root=/dev/disk/by-uuid/ee4f81b6-1e0f-4ab9-a1e2-d6109732dbc5 ro
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f400 (usable)
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody BIOS-e820: 000000000009f400 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fff0000 (usable)
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 000000003fff3000 (ACPI NVS)
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody BIOS-e820: 000000003fff3000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI data)
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody max_pfn_mapped = 1048576
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody init_memory_mapping
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody DMI 2.3 present.
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ACPI: RSDP 000F6B80, 0014 (r0 VIAK8M)
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ACPI: RSDT 3FFF3040, 002C (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ACPI: FACP 3FFF30C0, 0074 (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ACPI: DSDT 3FFF3180, 4D34 (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI     1000 MSFT  100000E)
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ACPI: FACS 3FFF0000, 0040
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ACPI: APIC 3FFF7F00, 005A (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody early res: 0 [0-fff] BIOS data page
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody early res: 1 [6000-7fff] TRAMPOLINE
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody early res: 2 [200000-6aba4b] TEXT DATA BSS
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody early res: 3 [37f0e000-37fef732] RAMDISK
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody early res: 4 [9f400-fffff] BIOS reserved
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody early res: 5 [8000-afff] PGTABLE
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody Zone PFN ranges:
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody DMA             0 ->     4096
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody DMA32        4096 ->  1048576
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody Normal    1048576 ->  1048576
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody Movable zone start PFN for each node
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody 0:        0 ->      159
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody 0:      256 ->   262128
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 0, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody Setting APIC routing to flat
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000f0000
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:bec00000)
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody SMP: Allowing 1 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody PERCPU: Allocating 36656 bytes of per cpu data
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 257148
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody Kernel command line: root=/dev/disk/by-uuid/ee4f81b6-1e0f-4ab9-a1e2-d6109732dbc5 ro
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody Initializing CPU#0
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody TSC calibrated against PM_TIMER
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody time.c: Detected 1999.764 MHz processor.
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody Console: colour VGA+ 80x25
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody console [tty0] enabled
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody Checking aperture...
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody Node 0: aperture @ f0000000 size 128 MB
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody Memory: 1025688k/1048512k available (2481k kernel code, 21744k reserved, 940k data, 284k init)
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody SLUB: Genslabs=12, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=1, Nodes=1
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4004.07 BogoMIPS (lpj=6672120)
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody Security Framework initialized
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody Capability LSM initialized
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody Mount-cache hash table entries: 256
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody SMP alternatives: switching to UP code
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody Freeing SMP alternatives: 18k freed
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ACPI: Core revision 20080321
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ACPI: Checking initramfs for custom DSDT
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ stepping 00
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody Using local APIC timer interrupts.
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody Detected 12.498 MHz APIC timer.
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody Brought up 1 CPUs
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody Total of 1 processors activated (4004.07 BogoMIPS).
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody net_namespace: 1208 bytes
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody Booting paravirtualized kernel on bare hardware
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody NET: Registered protocol family 16
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody TOM: 0000000040000000 aka 1024M
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ACPI: bus type pci registered
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ACPI Error (dsobject-0501): Package List length (6) larger than NumElements count (3), truncated
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody [20080321]
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ACPI: Interpreter enabled
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 *10 11 12)
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 *11 12)
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *5
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] (IRQs *20)
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] (IRQs *21)
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] (IRQs *22)
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] (IRQs *23)
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody pnp: PnP ACPI init
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ACPI: bus type pnp registered
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody NetLabel: Initializing
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody agpgart: Detected AGP bridge 0
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xf0000000
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ACPI: RTC can wake from S4
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody system 00:00: iomem range 0xd0000-0xd3fff has been reserved
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody system 00:00: iomem range 0xdcc00-0xdffff has been reserved
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody system 00:00: iomem range 0xf0000-0xfbfff could not be reserved
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody system 00:00: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody system 00:00: iomem range 0x3fff0000-0x3fffffff could not be reserved
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody system 00:00: iomem range 0xffff0000-0xffffffff could not be reserved
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody system 00:00: iomem range 0x100000-0x3ffeffff could not be reserved
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody system 00:00: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody system 00:00: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody system 00:00: iomem range 0xfff80000-0xfffeffff has been reserved
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody system 00:02: ioport range 0x4000-0x407f has been reserved
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody system 00:02: ioport range 0x5000-0x500f has been reserved
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody system 00:03: ioport range 0xb78-0xb7b has been reserved
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody system 00:03: ioport range 0xf78-0xf7b has been reserved
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody system 00:03: ioport range 0xa78-0xa7b has been reserved
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody system 00:03: ioport range 0xe78-0xe7b has been reserved
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody system 00:03: ioport range 0xbbc-0xbbf has been reserved
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody system 00:03: ioport range 0xfbc-0xfbf has been reserved
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody system 00:03: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody system 00:03: ioport range 0x290-0x297 has been reserved
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody IO window: disabled.
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody MEM window: 0xf8000000-0xfaffffff
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody PREFETCH window: 0x00000000e0000000-0x00000000efffffff
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody NET: Registered protocol family 2
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody TCP reno registered
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody NET: Registered protocol family 1
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody Unpacking initramfs... done
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody Freeing initrd memory: 901k freed
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody msgmni has been set to 2006
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 254)
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody io scheduler noop registered
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody io scheduler anticipatory registered
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody io scheduler deadline registered
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody io scheduler cfq registered (default)
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody PCI: VIA PCI bridge detected.Disabling DAC.
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody Linux agpgart interface v0.103
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody 00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody 00:09: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody 0000:00:0a.0: ttyS2 at I/O 0xe008 (irq = 18) is a 16450
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody 0000:00:0a.0: ttyS3 at I/O 0xe010 (irq = 18) is a 8250
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody Couldn't register serial port 0000:00:0a.0: -28
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /class/input/input0
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody cpuidle: using governor ladder
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody cpuidle: using governor menu
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody TCP cubic registered
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody NET: Registered protocol family 17
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody registered taskstats version 1
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody Freeing unused kernel memory: 284k freed
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody VP_IDE: IDE controller (0x1106:0x0571 rev 0x06) at  PCI slot 0000:00:0f.1
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] enabled at IRQ 20
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.1[A] -> Link [ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody VP_IDE: VIA vt8237 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:0f.1
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ide0: BM-DMA at 0xe700-0xe707
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ide1: BM-DMA at 0xe708-0xe70f
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input1
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody hdc: BENQ DVD DD DW1650, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody hdc: UDMA/33 mode selected
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody SCSI subsystem initialized
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody No dock devices found.
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[B] -> Link [ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: routed to hard irq line 11
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody scsi0 : sata_via
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody scsi1 : sata_via
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe100 ctl 0xe200 bmdma 0xe500 irq 20
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe300 ctl 0xe400 bmdma 0xe508 irq 20
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ata1.00: ATA-7: ST380815AS, 4.AAB, max UDMA/133
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ata1.00: 156301488 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ata2: SATA link down 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody isa bounce pool size: 16 pages
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST380815AS       4.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody usbcore: registered new interface driver hub
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody sda:<6>usbcore: registered new device driver usb
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] enabled at IRQ 21
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 21, io base 0x0000e800
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody hdc: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[A] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 21, io base 0x0000e900
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[B] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 21, io base 0x0000ea00
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.3[B] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: UHCI Host Controller
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 21, io base 0x0000eb00
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.4[C] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: EHCI Host Controller
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: irq 21, io mem 0xfb001000
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody hub 5-0:1.0: 8 ports detected
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody input: USB Mouse as /class/input/input2
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:10.1-1
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody rtc_cmos 00:05: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody rtc0: alarms up to one year, y3k
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.4.3 2007-03-06 Written by Donald Becker
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody via-rhine: Broken BIOS detected, avoid_D3 enabled.
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] enabled at IRQ 23
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> Link [ALKD] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody eth0: VIA Rhine II at 0x1ed00, 00:11:09:06:18:c6, IRQ 23.
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x7869 advertising 05e1 Link 41e1.
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] enabled at IRQ 22
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> Link [ALKC] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ACPI: ACPI0007:00 is registered as cooling_device0
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ processors (1 cpu cores) (version 2.20.00)
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0x2
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x6
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input3
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input4
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input5
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody PPP generic driver version 2.4.2
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody lp: driver loaded but no devices found
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ppdev: user-space parallel port driver
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody parport_pc 00:0a: reported by Plug and Play ACPI
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP]
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  173.14.12  Thu Jul 17 18:10:24 PDT 2008
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody EXT3 FS on sda2, internal journal
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody fuse init (API version 7.9)
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody Adding 1574360k swap on /dev/sda4.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1574360k
Sep 22 15:42:35 moody dhcpcd[2813]: eth0: dhcpcd 3.2.1 starting
Sep 22 15:42:35 moody eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1
Sep 22 15:42:35 moody dhcpcd[2813]: eth0: hardware address = 00:11:09:06:18:c6
Sep 22 15:42:35 moody dhcpcd[2813]: eth0: broadcasting for a lease
Sep 22 15:42:35 moody dhcpcd[2813]: eth0: offered 192.168.1.2 from 192.168.1.1
Sep 22 15:42:35 moody dhcpcd[2813]: eth0: checking 192.168.1.2 is available on attached networks
Sep 22 15:42:36 moody dhcpcd[2813]: eth0: leased 192.168.1.2 for 3600 seconds
Sep 22 15:42:36 moody dhcpcd[2813]: eth0: no renewal time supplied, assuming 1800 seconds
Sep 22 15:42:36 moody dhcpcd[2813]: eth0: no rebind time supplied, assuming 3150 seconds
Sep 22 15:42:36 moody dhcpcd[2813]: eth0: adding IP address 192.168.1.2/24
Sep 22 15:42:36 moody dhcpcd[2813]: eth0: adding default route via 192.168.1.1 metric 0
Sep 22 15:42:36 moody dhcpcd[2813]: eth0: adding route to 169.254.0.0/16 metric 0
Sep 22 15:42:36 moody dhcpcd[2813]: eth0: exiting
Sep 22 15:42:32 moody ntfs-3g[2142]: Version 1.2812 integrated FUSE 27  <29>Sep 22 15:42:32 ntfs-3g[2142]: Mounted /dev/sda1 (Read-Write, label "", NTFS 3.1)
Sep 22 15:42:32 moody ntfs-3g[2146]: Version 1.2812 integrated FUSE 27
Sep 22 15:42:32 moody ntfs-3g[2146]: Mounted /dev/sda3 (Read-Write, label "", NTFS 3.1)
Sep 22 15:42:32 moody ntfs-3g[2146]: Cmdline options: rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,users,uuid=1000,gid=100,fmask=0113,0
Sep 22 15:42:32 moody ntfs-3g[2146]: Mount options: rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,users,uuid=1000,0,silent,allow_other,nonempty,default_permissions,relatime,fsname=/dev/sda3,blkdev,blksize=4096
Sep 22 15:42:34 moody init: Entering runlevel: 3
Sep 22 15:42:39 moody agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.
Sep 22 15:42:39 moody agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode
Sep 22 15:42:39 moody agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode
Sep 22 15:45:00 moody agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.
Sep 22 15:45:00 moody agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode
Sep 22 15:45:00 moody agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode
Sep 22 15:46:02 moody pppd[3931]: Plugin rp-pppoe.so loaded.
Sep 22 15:46:02 moody pppd[3931]: RP-PPPoE plugin version 3.3 compiled against pppd 2.4.4
Sep 22 15:46:02 moody pppd[3932]: pppd 2.4.4 started by root, uid 0
Sep 22 15:46:02 moody pppd[3932]: PPP session is 2615
Sep 22 15:46:02 moody NET: Registered protocol family 24
Sep 22 15:46:02 moody pppd[3932]: Using interface ppp0
Sep 22 15:46:02 moody pppd[3932]: Connect: ppp0 <--> eth0
Sep 22 15:46:05 moody pppd[3932]: CHAP authentication succeeded: Authentication success,Welcome!
Sep 22 15:46:05 moody pppd[3932]: CHAP authentication succeeded
Sep 22 15:46:05 moody pppd[3932]: peer from calling number 00:E0:FC:39:78:5A authorized
Sep 22 15:46:05 moody pppd[3932]: local  IP address 59.95.191.233
Sep 22 15:46:05 moody pppd[3932]: remote IP address 59.95.160.1
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody Linux version 2.6.26-ARCH (root@T-POWA-LX) (gcc version 4.3.2 (GCC) ) #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Sep 9 09:56:28 UTC 2008
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody Command line: root=/dev/disk/by-uuid/ee4f81b6-1e0f-4ab9-a1e2-d6109732dbc5 ro
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f400 (usable)
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody BIOS-e820: 000000000009f400 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fff0000 (usable)
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 000000003fff3000 (ACPI NVS)
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody BIOS-e820: 000000003fff3000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI data)
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody max_pfn_mapped = 1048576
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody init_memory_mapping
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody DMI 2.3 present.
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ACPI: RSDP 000F6B80, 0014 (r0 VIAK8M)
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ACPI: RSDT 3FFF3040, 002C (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ACPI: FACP 3FFF30C0, 0074 (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ACPI: DSDT 3FFF3180, 4D34 (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI     1000 MSFT  100000E)
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ACPI: FACS 3FFF0000, 0040
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ACPI: APIC 3FFF7F00, 005A (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody early res: 0 [0-fff] BIOS data page
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody early res: 1 [6000-7fff] TRAMPOLINE
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody early res: 2 [200000-6aba4b] TEXT DATA BSS
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody early res: 3 [37f0e000-37fef732] RAMDISK
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody early res: 4 [9f400-fffff] BIOS reserved
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody early res: 5 [8000-afff] PGTABLE
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody Zone PFN ranges:
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody DMA             0 ->     4096
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody DMA32        4096 ->  1048576
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody Normal    1048576 ->  1048576
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody Movable zone start PFN for each node
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody 0:        0 ->      159
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody 0:      256 ->   262128
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 0, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody Setting APIC routing to flat
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000f0000
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:bec00000)
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody SMP: Allowing 1 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody PERCPU: Allocating 36656 bytes of per cpu data
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 257148
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody Kernel command line: root=/dev/disk/by-uuid/ee4f81b6-1e0f-4ab9-a1e2-d6109732dbc5 ro
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody Initializing CPU#0
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody TSC calibrated against PM_TIMER
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody time.c: Detected 1999.764 MHz processor.
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody Console: colour VGA+ 80x25
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody console [tty0] enabled
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody Checking aperture...
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody Node 0: aperture @ f0000000 size 128 MB
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody Memory: 1025688k/1048512k available (2481k kernel code, 21744k reserved, 940k data, 284k init)
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody SLUB: Genslabs=12, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=1, Nodes=1
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4004.97 BogoMIPS (lpj=6671965)
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody Security Framework initialized
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody Capability LSM initialized
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody Mount-cache hash table entries: 256
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody SMP alternatives: switching to UP code
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody Freeing SMP alternatives: 18k freed
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ACPI: Core revision 20080321
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ACPI: Checking initramfs for custom DSDT
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ stepping 00
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody Using local APIC timer interrupts.
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody Detected 12.498 MHz APIC timer.
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody Brought up 1 CPUs
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody Total of 1 processors activated (4004.97 BogoMIPS).
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody net_namespace: 1208 bytes
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody Booting paravirtualized kernel on bare hardware
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody NET: Registered protocol family 16
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody TOM: 0000000040000000 aka 1024M
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ACPI: bus type pci registered
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ACPI Error (dsobject-0501): Package List length (6) larger than NumElements count (3), truncated
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody [20080321]
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ACPI: Interpreter enabled
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 *10 11 12)
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 *11 12)
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 *12)
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] (IRQs *20)
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] (IRQs *21)
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] (IRQs *22)
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] (IRQs *23)
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody pnp: PnP ACPI init
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ACPI: bus type pnp registered
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody NetLabel: Initializing
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody agpgart: Detected AGP bridge 0
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xf0000000
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ACPI: RTC can wake from S4
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody system 00:00: iomem range 0xd0000-0xd3fff has been reserved
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody system 00:00: iomem range 0xdcc00-0xdffff has been reserved
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody system 00:00: iomem range 0xf0000-0xfbfff could not be reserved
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody system 00:00: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody system 00:00: iomem range 0x3fff0000-0x3fffffff could not be reserved
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody system 00:00: iomem range 0xffff0000-0xffffffff could not be reserved
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody system 00:00: iomem range 0x100000-0x3ffeffff could not be reserved
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody system 00:00: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody system 00:00: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody system 00:00: iomem range 0xfff80000-0xfffeffff has been reserved
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody system 00:02: ioport range 0x4000-0x407f has been reserved
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody system 00:02: ioport range 0x5000-0x500f has been reserved
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody system 00:03: ioport range 0xb78-0xb7b has been reserved
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody system 00:03: ioport range 0xf78-0xf7b has been reserved
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody system 00:03: ioport range 0xa78-0xa7b has been reserved
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody system 00:03: ioport range 0xe78-0xe7b has been reserved
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody system 00:03: ioport range 0xbbc-0xbbf has been reserved
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody system 00:03: ioport range 0xfbc-0xfbf has been reserved
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody system 00:03: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody system 00:03: ioport range 0x290-0x297 has been reserved
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody IO window: disabled.
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody MEM window: 0xf8000000-0xfaffffff
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody PREFETCH window: 0x00000000e0000000-0x00000000efffffff
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody NET: Registered protocol family 2
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody TCP reno registered
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody NET: Registered protocol family 1
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody Unpacking initramfs... done
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody Freeing initrd memory: 901k freed
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody msgmni has been set to 2006
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 254)
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody io scheduler noop registered
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody io scheduler anticipatory registered
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody io scheduler deadline registered
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody io scheduler cfq registered (default)
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody PCI: VIA PCI bridge detected.Disabling DAC.
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody Linux agpgart interface v0.103
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody 00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody 00:09: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody 0000:00:0a.0: ttyS2 at I/O 0xe008 (irq = 18) is a 16450
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody 0000:00:0a.0: ttyS3 at I/O 0xe010 (irq = 18) is a 8250
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody Couldn't register serial port 0000:00:0a.0: -28
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /class/input/input0
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody cpuidle: using governor ladder
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody cpuidle: using governor menu
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody TCP cubic registered
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody NET: Registered protocol family 17
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody registered taskstats version 1
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody Freeing unused kernel memory: 284k freed
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody VP_IDE: IDE controller (0x1106:0x0571 rev 0x06) at  PCI slot 0000:00:0f.1
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] enabled at IRQ 20
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.1[A] -> Link [ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody VP_IDE: VIA vt8237 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:0f.1
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ide0: BM-DMA at 0xe700-0xe707
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ide1: BM-DMA at 0xe708-0xe70f
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input1
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody hdc: BENQ DVD DD DW1650, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody hdc: UDMA/33 mode selected
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody SCSI subsystem initialized
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody No dock devices found.
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[B] -> Link [ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: routed to hard irq line 11
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody scsi0 : sata_via
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody scsi1 : sata_via
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe100 ctl 0xe200 bmdma 0xe500 irq 20
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe300 ctl 0xe400 bmdma 0xe508 irq 20
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ata1.00: ATA-7: ST380815AS, 4.AAB, max UDMA/133
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ata1.00: 156301488 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ata2: SATA link down 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody isa bounce pool size: 16 pages
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST380815AS       4.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody usbcore: registered new interface driver hub
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody usbcore: registered new device driver usb
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody sda:<6>USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] enabled at IRQ 21
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 21, io base 0x0000e800
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody hdc: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[A] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 21, io base 0x0000e900
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[B] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 21, io base 0x0000ea00
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.3[B] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: UHCI Host Controller
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 21, io base 0x0000eb00
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.4[C] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: EHCI Host Controller
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: irq 21, io mem 0xfb001000
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody hub 5-0:1.0: 8 ports detected
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody input: USB Mouse as /class/input/input2
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:10.1-1
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody EXT3-fs: sda2: orphan cleanup on readonly fs
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody EXT3-fs: sda2: 1 orphan inode deleted
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody EXT3-fs: recovery complete.
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody rtc_cmos 00:05: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody rtc0: alarms up to one year, y3k
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.4.3 2007-03-06 Written by Donald Becker
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody via-rhine: Broken BIOS detected, avoid_D3 enabled.
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] enabled at IRQ 23
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> Link [ALKD] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody eth0: VIA Rhine II at 0x1ed00, 00:11:09:06:18:c6, IRQ 23.
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x7869 advertising 05e1 Link 41e1.
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] enabled at IRQ 22
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> Link [ALKC] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ACPI: ACPI0007:00 is registered as cooling_device0
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ processors (1 cpu cores) (version 2.20.00)
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0x2
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x6
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input3
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input4
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input5
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody PPP generic driver version 2.4.2
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody lp: driver loaded but no devices found
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ppdev: user-space parallel port driver
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody parport_pc 00:0a: reported by Plug and Play ACPI
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP]
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  173.14.12  Thu Jul 17 18:10:24 PDT 2008
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody EXT3 FS on sda2, internal journal
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody fuse init (API version 7.9)
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody Adding 1574360k swap on /dev/sda4.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1574360k
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody dhcpcd[2804]: eth0: dhcpcd 3.2.1 starting
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody dhcpcd[2804]: eth0: hardware address = 00:11:09:06:18:c6
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody dhcpcd[2804]: eth0: broadcasting for a lease
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody dhcpcd[2804]: eth0: offered 192.168.1.2 from 192.168.1.1
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody dhcpcd[2804]: eth0: checking 192.168.1.2 is available on attached networks
Sep 22 16:35:24 moody dhcpcd[2804]: eth0: leased 192.168.1.2 for 3600 seconds
Sep 22 16:35:24 moody dhcpcd[2804]: eth0: no renewal time supplied, assuming 1800 seconds
Sep 22 16:35:24 moody dhcpcd[2804]: eth0: no rebind time supplied, assuming 3150 seconds
Sep 22 16:35:24 moody dhcpcd[2804]: eth0: adding IP address 192.168.1.2/24
Sep 22 16:35:24 moody dhcpcd[2804]: eth0: adding default route via 192.168.1.1 metric 0
Sep 22 16:35:24 moody dhcpcd[2804]: eth0: adding route to 169.254.0.0/16 metric 0
Sep 22 16:35:24 moody dhcpcd[2804]: eth0: exiting
Sep 22 16:35:20 moody ntfs-3g[2142]: Version 1.2812 integrated FUSE 27
Sep 22 16:35:20 moody ntfs-3g[2142]: Mounted /dev/sda1 (Read-Write, label "", NTFS 3.1)
Sep 22 16:35:20 moody ntfs-3g[2142]: Cmdline options: rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,users,uuid=1000,gid=100,fmask=0113,0
Sep 22 16:35:20 moody ntfs-3g[2142]: Mount options: rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,users,uuid=1000,0,silent,allow_other,nonempty,default_permissions,relatime,fsname=/dev/sda1,blkdev,blksize=4096
Sep 22 16:35:20 moody ntfs-3g[2146]: Version 1.2812 integrated FUSE 27
Sep 22 16:35:20 moody ntfs-3g[2146]: Mounted /dev/sda3 (Read-Write, label "", NTFS 3.1)
Sep 22 16:35:20 moody ntfs-3g[2146]: Cmdline options: rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,users,uuid=1000,gid=100,fmask=0113,0
Sep 22 16:35:20 moody ntfs-3g[2146]: Mount options: rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,users,uuid=1000,0,silent,allow_other,nonempty,default_permissions,relatime,fsname=/dev/sda3,blkdev,blksize=4096
Sep 22 16:35:23 moody init: Entering runlevel: 3
Sep 22 16:35:28 moody agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.
Sep 22 16:35:28 moody agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode
Sep 22 16:35:28 moody agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode
Sep 22 16:36:33 moody agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.
Sep 22 16:36:33 moody agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode
Sep 22 16:36:33 moody agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode
Sep 22 16:37:28 moody pppd[3894]: Plugin rp-pppoe.so loaded.
Sep 22 16:37:28 moody pppd[3894]: RP-PPPoE plugin version 3.3 compiled against pppd 2.4.4
Sep 22 16:37:28 moody pppd[3895]: pppd 2.4.4 started by root, uid 0
Sep 22 16:37:28 moody pppd[3895]: PPP session is 11186
Sep 22 16:37:28 moody NET: Registered protocol family 24
Sep 22 16:37:28 moody pppd[3895]: Using interface ppp0
Sep 22 16:37:28 moody pppd[3895]: Connect: ppp0 <--> eth0
Sep 22 16:37:31 moody pppd[3895]: CHAP authentication succeeded: Authentication success,Welcome!
Sep 22 16:37:31 moody pppd[3895]: CHAP authentication succeeded
Sep 22 16:37:31 moody pppd[3895]: peer from calling number 00:E0:FC:39:78:5A authorized
Sep 22 16:37:31 moody pppd[3895]: local  IP address 59.95.186.87
Sep 22 16:37:31 moody pppd[3895]: remote IP address 59.95.160.1
Sep 22 17:05:24 moody dhcpcd[3478]: eth0: renewing lease of 192.168.1.2
Sep 22 17:27:54 moody dhcpcd[3478]: eth0: leased 192.168.1.2 for 3600 seconds
Sep 22 17:27:54 moody dhcpcd[3478]: eth0: no renewal time supplied, assuming 1800 seconds
Sep 22 17:27:54 moody dhcpcd[3478]: eth0: no rebind time supplied, assuming 3150 seconds
Sep 22 17:27:54 moody dhcpcd[3478]: eth0: removing route to 169.254.0.0/16 metric 0
Sep 22 17:27:54 moody dhcpcd[3478]: eth0: adding IP address 192.168.1.2/24
Sep 22 17:27:54 moody dhcpcd[3478]: eth0: adding default route via 192.168.1.1 metric 0
Sep 22 17:27:54 moody dhcpcd[3478]: eth0: adding route to 169.254.0.0/16 metric 0
Sep 22 17:57:54 moody dhcpcd[3478]: eth0: renewing lease of 192.168.1.2
```
*KDM.log*

```
********************************************************************************
Note that your system uses syslog. All of kdm's internally generated messages
(i.e., not from libraries and external programs/scripts it uses) go to the
daemon.* syslog facility; check your syslog configuration to find out to which
file(s) it is logged. PAM logs messages related to authentication to authpriv.*.
********************************************************************************

X.Org X Server 1.4.2Release Date: 11 June 2008
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.26-ARCH x86_64 
Current Operating System: Linux moody 2.6.26-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Sep 9 09:56:28 UTC 2008 x86_64
Build Date: 17 August 2008  10:36:51PM
 
	Before reporting problems, check *wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Module Loader present
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Sep 22 16:36:33 2008
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/Type1, removing from list!
kdmgreet(3727) KLocalePrivate::initEncoding: Cannot resolve system encoding, defaulting to ISO 8859-1. 
The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:
> Warning:          Duplicate shape name ""
>                   Using last definition
> Warning:          Duplicate shape name ""
>                   Using last definition
> Warning:          Duplicate shape name ""
>                   Using last definition
> Warning:          Duplicate shape name ""
>                   Using last definition
> Warning:          Duplicate shape name ""
>                   Using last definition
> Warning:          Duplicate shape name ""
>                   Using last definition
> Warning:          Duplicate shape name ""
>                   Using last definition
> Warning:          Duplicate shape name ""
>                   Using last definition
> Warning:          Duplicate shape name ""
>                   Using last definition
> Warning:          Duplicate shape name ""
>                   Using last definition
> Warning:          Duplicate shape name ""
>                   Using last definition
> Warning:          Duplicate shape name ""
>                   Using last definition
> Warning:          Duplicate shape name ""
>                   Using last definition
> Warning:          Duplicate shape name ""
>                   Using last definition
> Error:            Section defined without a name
>                   Definition ignored
> Error:            Section defined without a name
>                   Definition ignored
> Error:            Section defined without a name
>                   Definition ignored
> Error:            Section defined without a name
>                   Definition ignored
> Warning:          Multiple doodads named ""
>                   Using first definition
> Warning:          Multiple doodads named ""
>                   Using first definition
> Warning:          Multiple doodads named ""
>                   Using first definition
> Warning:          Multiple doodads named ""
>                   Using first definition
> Warning:          Multiple doodads named ""
>                   Using first definition
> Warning:          Multiple doodads named ""
>                   Using first definition
Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server
(EE) Error compiling keymap (server-0)
(EE) XKB: Couldn't compile keymap
Link points to "/tmp/kde-root"
```


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 22, 2008)

this kde4 is something really troubling me max.

After i installed kde4.1 on my updated ubuntu, i lost the shutdown, restart button in gnome.
and if i  log out through gnome or kde, the computer goes into permanent standby/suspension/halt !!


----------



## Faun (Sep 22, 2008)

use gnome !

KDE is a collaboration disaster now !


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 23, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> this kde4 is something really troubling me max.
> 
> After i installed kde4.1 on my updated ubuntu, i lost the shutdown, restart button in gnome.
> and if i  log out through gnome or kde, the computer goes into permanent standby/suspension/halt !!





T159 said:


> use gnome !
> 
> KDE is a collaboration disaster now !



WTH ? I have absolutely ZERO issues with KDE.

HOW can a KDE install mess with gnome ? Thats impossible.

I think you need to avoid using login managers. Most propably, the issue is with KDM or GDM. Why don't you default your OS to start in  *init 3* and manually run startx, after editing ~\.xinitrc and uncommenting _exec startkde_ ?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 23, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> WTH ? I have absolutely ZERO issues with KDE.
> 
> HOW can a KDE install mess with gnome ? Thats impossible.
> 
> I think you need to avoid using login managers. Most propably, the issue is with KDM or GDM. Why don't you default your OS to start in  *init 3* and manually run startx, after editing ~\.xinitrc and uncommenting _exec startkde_ ?



but that's the fact. 
systems are deeply integrated. why not learn some linux internals instead of just the shell...
i knocked out ubuntu 2nd time. now looking at linux mint and ultimate edition.
i don't have time to system admin now...  BRB next month with Arch. Seems nice..
i have used gentoo  but had bad internet those days.. did not last long.

its kdevelop that has got me into all this KDE madness and infinite end less time loops wasting setting up the comptuer instead of any programming or work......!  else i don't use kde. XS++ team guys have all changed to kdevelop, so i wanted to keep up with team....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 24, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> but that's the fact.
> systems are deeply integrated. why not learn some linux internals instead of just the shell...
> i knocked out ubuntu 2nd time. now looking at linux mint and ultimate edition.
> i don't have time to system admin now...  BRB next month with Arch. Seems nice..
> ...


Well, the problem is also working the other way for me 

When I installed gnome along with KDE, it tried to steal all my file associations, and appeared sluggish. Thankfully, I was just shifting to another distro, and only then had I installed gnome for the fun of it. I never went back to gnome again.

Whatever happened to the old Gnome 1.8 era, when it was light, good looking and fast, without any bugs ?

Today, its IceWM, KDE 4.1 and Xfce 4.4 which I primarily use on my rig.

I agree that KDevelop rocks. Even in my case, KDevelop and QtDesigner are the reason I migrated to KDE. Its a programmer's bliss.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 24, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I think you need to avoid using login managers. Most propably, the issue is with KDM or GDM. Why don't you default your OS to start in  *init 3* and manually run startx, after editing ~\.xinitrc and uncommenting _exec startkde_ ?



Since this is a single user machine,I wanted have auto login feature that why i installed KDM.
Manually logging in each & every time on a single user machine does not make much sense to me.

There is any other fix i could try?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 24, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Since this is a single user machine,I wanted have auto login feature that why i installed KDM.
> Manually logging in each & every time on a single user machine does not make much sense to me.
> 
> There is any other fix i could try?


XDM ? X Display Manager is awssome if you want something classic and light but still working. If you are in archlinux, I think the default mode for *init 5* is launching KDM. Install archlinux-kdm theme first (for eye-candy ) and then change default startup to init 5 from init 3 after removing kdm from rc.conf.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 25, 2008)

I have solved my problem.
The problem occured because of misconfigration of Xorg.cong file.
It was not a bug that many people here expected

i need to add these options in /etc/X11/Xorg.conf


> Option  "NoLogo" "True"
> Option  "RenderAccel" "True"
> Option  "TripleBuffer" "True"
> Option  "BackingStore" "True"
> ...



@Gautham
I am starting it in multiuser mode
As given here --> *wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Beginners_Guide#KDE

Is there any real plus point of starting KDE in runlevel 5?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 26, 2008)

Firstly, *both init 3 and init 5* are multiuser modes. The later is the former plus X.

As for plus point, I think its not good at all to start X as root after reading a few articles including one on gentoo-doc. Its some sort of security issue.

And there is no advantage of starting KDE in runlevel 5. The only difference is that in archlinux runlevel 5, the default login manager is XDM. If you don't plan to use that, just stick to init 3 as the default session. If at all you want to use KDM, just add kdm to rc.conf, and if you want to remove it, change kdm to !kdm.

And yeah, XDM is soooo ugly IMO. Either use *startx* command from init 3 (recommended) or use *KDM* after adding to rc.conf.


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 26, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Firstly, *both init 3 and init 5* are multiuser modes. The later is the former plus X.
> 
> As for plus point, I think its not good at all to start X as root after reading a few articles including one on gentoo-doc. Its some sort of security issue.
> 
> ...


Or just edit /etc/inittab to make KDM the default login manager instead of XDM.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 26, 2008)

shady_inc said:


> Or just edit /etc/inittab to make KDM the default login manager instead of XDM.


Not a good idea at all.
By making KDM the default, you are forced to keep KDE libraries on your rig.
For the same reason, I also don't recommend people to keep GDM as default.

Its always better to use a DE/WM neutral window manager as default in a distro like Arch, where performance matters the most.

When you want KDM or GDM or SLiM, just add it to your rc.conf.


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 26, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Not a good idea at all.
> By making KDM the default, you are forced to keep KDE libraries on your rig.
> For the same reason, I also don't recommend people to keep GDM as default.
> 
> ...


I have seen many on Arch forums recommending running DM through inittab rather Even their wiki page on DMs tells the same.Besides, you can run a neutral DM like Slim or XDM through inittab too.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 26, 2008)

I have inserted KDM in rc.conf as given in the Beginner guide, and i am fine with this


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 27, 2008)

shady_inc said:


> I have seen many on Arch forums recommending running DM through inittab rather Even their wiki page on DMs tells the same.*Besides, you can run a neutral DM like Slim or XDM through inittab too.*


Thats what I said


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 3, 2008)

the issue is still there, but occurs rarely that to its random, the following can be seen in log files


> Sep 28 00:06:04 moody kdm[3499]: X server for display :0 terminated unexpectedly
> Sep 28 00:06:06 moody kdm_greet[5316]: Cannot set locale. Translations will not work.
> Sep 28 00:06:07 moody kdm_greet[5316]: Cannot open default user face
> Sep 28 00:07:55 moody kdm[3499]: X server for display :0 terminated unexpectedly
> ...





> Sep 28 00:06:04 moody kdm[3499]: X server for display :0 terminated unexpectedly
> Sep 28 00:06:04 moody agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.
> Sep 28 00:06:04 moody agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode
> Sep 28 00:06:04 moody agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode



since AGPPART is loaded twice, it means something wrong with Display setting,Drivers, Drivers


----------

